# color question



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi All. I haven't been on here in awhile but I'm still making soap. I want to make some beer soap, I think unscented. Anyway what color does it turn out.. tan maybe? I really hate dark brown soaps that leave a soap dish all yucky looking. Also I have some FO that I know turn my soap pretty dark and this is most likely a dumb question but is it the milk that makes that happen so if I use water instead will the soap be white? Or what about half milk and half water? Oh and on the beer how about half water half beer? You'd think by now I would have experimented with this stuff but nope I just been making all goat milk soap. 
Thanks.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Beer soap will turn tan. I pull a portion out and add some TD and pour it on top after it's started to set up so my beer has a 'head' on it. LOL

Fragrance that discolors will do so regardless of whether or not you use milk. So many yummy fragrances that turn brown!


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Kalne said:


> Beer soap will turn tan. I pull a portion out and add some TD and pour it on top after it's started to set up so my beer has a 'head' on it. LOL
> 
> Fragrance that discolors will do so regardless of whether or not you use milk. So many yummy fragrances that turn brown!


Having a head on it sound cool (an kind of nasty with my warped sense of humor) anyway I cant remember (or never knew) what TD stands for.
Thanks.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Anyone ever use Lab Colors? TD is Titanium Dioxide.


----------

